# Who trailers their machine?



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Here is my situtation. I have a few large accounts (3-5 acres) that I am considering renting a machine to plow. I would trailer the machine to each job, push the lot, then move on to the next job. At the most it would be 6 miles from the shop to job #1, then 10 miles to job # 2 , then 5 miles to job # 3. 

I am looking at renting a JD SS. I am not sure what size the machine is, but it has a enclosed cab with heat. Each job has short runs, but can only be pushed one way. (you would have to back up and push each time)

Is this a good idea or not??

Could someone help me out with this? Bossman


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I did it once, but I wouldn't reccomend it. Trailering a machine on snowy/slick roads is an interesting/hair raising and white knuckle ride.....That said, Not a great "plan" for the season, best bet if you need to move a machine during snow is rent/lease a backhoe and get a transit plate for it will give you OK travel speed and will out perform a ss hands down on 3-5 acre lots, or put a skitsteer in a roll-off or hook lift box and drive it that way if you're set on the skidsteer.. I you really want to get productive look into a 12 FT folding box for the TLB and blow those lots out quick.


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

I towed a skid steer for 3 years every snow storm aprox. half hour drive each way... Never had a problem.. Of course I kept it under 80...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I used to do alot of this.......so with that said it can be done if your careful. In my situation I was pulling it with a 2wd 1 ton dump 10ft drop side bed. I would load my 8ft pusher in the back of the dump along with all my shovels, walk spreaders, lots of bagged salt, fuel, etc....and then pull the machine up on the trailer with the bucket attached. I would leave the machine running, and had a really efficient/quick system of loading/unloading & chaining/unchaining the machine.......within minutes of pulling up to a job I was off the trailer and moving snow.

P.S. stopping is the dangerous part, good luck


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

who needs a trailer???????

http://embed.break.com/503994
Bobcat Loads Itself onto Truck - Watch more Funny Videos


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

Have used a rollback tow-truck with great luck in the past.

Also, a 4wd dump-truck and a good well-balanced trailer does an OK job. Little hairy on the stops, but we usually only travel short distances.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been trailering between jobs for years without an issue. Make sure the trailer brakes work and that you properly load the skid steer.

I do think a backhoe may be in your best interest both for the size of the lots and the travel distance.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

snocrete;825947 said:


> I had a really efficient/quick system of loading/unloading & chaining/unchaining the machine.......within minutes of pulling up to a job I was off the trailer and moving snow.
> 
> P.S. stopping is the dangerous part, good luck


And what was that? Thats what kills the time chaining it up. It has to be done. I guess you could just use two chains 1 up front 1 out back as apposed to 4 like I usually do.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Grassman09;826631 said:


> And what was that? Thats what kills the time chaining it up. It has to be done. I guess you could just use two chains 1 up front 1 out back as apposed to 4 like I usually do.


I had all 4 points chained....but only had to ratchet the 2 backs. Pull up, hook the 2 fronts, back up till tight and ratchet down each back.....but your right, it takes extra time loading and unloading....sometimes you have to work with what you got?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yup your right. Ever heard of bear clawing? use 1 chain up front and one in the back and use the load binder in the center of the chain and toss the extra chain over top of the binder and go. 

I see paveing co's they have short chains made up for each side of the machine that would be faster then screwing with individual long chains. 

I have 3 big (1 gravel 2 stamped concrete) driveways that are a pia to do with a truck thought of using the skid this year on them instead of the truck. A blade with urethane edge.


----------



## justinzich (Jan 14, 2009)

I have trailered a lot in poor weather, I used to hate it till I got a new brake controller. There is probably even better ones now but the Tekonsha prodigy works great spend some time setting it up and it stops almost as well with the trailer as it does with out. 

As far as plowing, the loading and loading goes pretty quick once you get used to it. I use a s205, with the two speed it goes about 12mph, can work pretty quick.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Bossman 92;825762 said:


> Here is my situtation. I have a few large accounts (3-5 acres) that I am considering renting a machine to plow. I would trailer the machine to each job, push the lot, then move on to the next job. At the most it would be 6 miles from the shop to job #1, then 10 miles to job # 2 , then 5 miles to job # 3.
> 
> I am looking at renting a JD SS. I am not sure what size the machine is, but it has a enclosed cab with heat. Each job has short runs, but can only be pushed one way. (you would have to back up and push each time)
> 
> ...


i would think depending on what you consider short your runs are , that backing the skid up ,especially if it's a single speed would hurt your time compared to a truck...and i almost never say that


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

I've trailered mine for 3 years on a 25ft gooseneck, two of those were around a 40 mile run one way. I had brake issues last year and had to borrow a friends pintle hitch trailer ofr two snows, never again will I pull a bumper hitch style in the snow. The goose always pulls straight as an arrow. I had an easier time pulling two skids in the snow on the goose neck compared to one on the bumper hitch style, and it was loaded with plenty of tongue weight.

This year I'm going to leave my machine on site, hopefully it'll save time and fuel.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

4wydnr;827480 said:


> I've trailered mine for 3 years on a 25ft gooseneck, two of those were around a 40 mile run one way. I had brake issues last year and had to borrow a friends pintle hitch trailer ofr two snows, never again will I pull a bumper hitch style in the snow. The goose always pulls straight as an arrow. I had an easier time pulling two skids in the snow on the goose neck compared to one on the bumper hitch style, and it was loaded with plenty of tongue weight.
> 
> This year I'm going to leave my machine on site, hopefully it'll save time and fuel.


Goosenecks are gay, so are their drivers.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

We have 1 or 2 full routes where a truck will trailer a skid or track loader around town. Lots of small to mid size lots so it makes sense for us. Been doing it for years. Granted, the driver has to know what the hell he's doing.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks guys for the ideas and comments. 

#1 One of the biggest lots is out of the way from the others it's a trucking company and has a few places where it's tight with a truck. 

#2 Another lot is only a few acres, but there are islands everywhere, a couple loading docks, and quite a few cars to plow around. 

#3 Another lot is about 4 acres with pretty long runs. The lot always has semi trailers parked both in the loading docks and scattered about the lot. It almost always has to be plowed 3/4 of the way down the lot then change directions and push the snow 90 degrees to work around the trailers. 

I have a few more lots that range in size from 1 to 2 acres. One is located about 3 miles from lot #4. Another is located about 3 miles from lot #2 and another is located about 2 miles in the same direction as the lot mentioned above.

I guess my other question is would I be better off with a truck and an 8' blade on these lots, or would trailering the unit make more sense?

I will go and check exact miles to and from each job later today and post when I get back.

Thanks Bossman


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

As long as you have a two speed skid steer, I say trailer it from job to job. I trailer my skid steer and my backhoe all winter long and have no problems. I assume the truck that is pulling the skid will have a plow on it. If so, just use that on the one lot that you have to back all the way up on.

Don't use ratchets on the front of the skid when trailering it. Just hook the chains and back up untill tight. Then use a binder type for the rear. All though they don't tighten as well, they are much faster then ratcheting a binder in the cold. Just my stupid opinion. Good luck.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

More than Half my sub tow their machine. 8 skid steers and 2 backhoes get towed every time we push.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Screw chaining them job to job short distances........isn't that what the e-brake is for?!?!?!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Chains? Oh I thought we where supposed to use bungy cords?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

When we have a forecast of substancial snow, i load my machine onto the trailer so she is set to go. We plow first and do machine work after the storm. I dont know where im going or what truck im towing with until i get the $$$ phone call?


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

We have no choice but to trailer most lots go much faster with truck and skid plus you can clean them up real good and be done with them all in one shot. once you get you route down the loading and unloading go real fast, I'm assuming their is two guys?


----------

